# White Nations Warriors Outfits ?



## Twinss Risen (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello! 
I am writing a little story, where I will give a bit of input about the hero's "past lives".

The hero, in this lifetime, is Greek. So he has brown hair and dark brown eyes.

I would like to make his previous lifetimes (his previous "selves") to be of Warriors/Fighters from other white nations; but it is important for these Warriors/Fighters to have a distinguished uniform/clothing/outfit (so that the reader will understand who it is without me mentioning the origin).
There will also be some visual in this story, so I can pull this off easily; if the outfit is distinguishable.

The only examples I could think of were the Vikings, the Romans, as well as the Spartans (ancient Greece).
Could you suggest me other Warriors/Fighters from other white nations, that have easily recognizable outfits?
I would prefer people who had more 'dark' characteristics (like most Greeks do; dark brown hair and dark brown eyes).
I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## elemtilas (Jul 28, 2017)

Google is your friend! Just search for "historical costume" and click on ancient history.

There are also books that illustrate ancient costume very nicely.

As for peoples, I'm not sure what yÃ³u mean by "white". For me, anyone from Mauretania to Lapland, from Britain over to Kamchakta, on down into Indo-China and back across through India & Iran to Sumeria and Egypt count well enough. Anyone North African and Eurasian.

If you don't like that definition, whittle away those folks you don't want to include... I guess if you prefer dark brown hair and dark brown eyes, that includes about everyone except N & NW Europeans and central Asians, Uighurs, Afghans, Tajiks, etc., etc.


----------



## Viorp (Jul 29, 2017)

Dude... 
Brown ones: Perssians, Egyptians, Babilonians, Masopotamians, Assyrians, Indians (India), Arab wandering tribes, Turkic Hords, 
White ones: Cossacks, Slavs, Iberians, Geurgians, Celts


----------



## Twinss Risen (Jul 29, 2017)

Alrighty folks, thank you both; although I must confess I found another person who managed to name a few ethnicities I needed.
@Viorp I said I'd prefer people with more 'dark' characteristics, and you told me Cossacks, Slavs..  These are blondes.

@Elemtilas, when I said white nations, I meant non-asians,blacks,jews. 
White people also have a specific bone structure, if you research about it, so this is the people I'm talking about.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Jul 29, 2017)

Twinss Risen said:


> Alrighty folks, thank you both; although I must confess I found another person who managed to name a few ethnicities I needed.
> @Viorp I said I'd prefer people with more 'dark' characteristics, and you told me Cossacks, Slavs..  These are blondes.
> 
> @Elemtilas, when I said white nations, I meant non-asians,blacks,jews.
> White people also have a specific bone structure, if you research about it, so this is the people I'm talking about.



Central Asians have that bone structure you're talking about. Semites count as white as well, same bone structure. "Asian" is really East and Southeast Asian.


----------



## Twinss Risen (Jul 29, 2017)

TheKillerBs said:


> Central Asians have that bone structure you're talking about. Semites count as white as well, same bone structure. "Asian" is really East and Southeast Asian.


This is getting a bit weird. 
I saw images of Central Asians, and they do have that eye feature that Asians have. So, that means they're mixed.

As for Semites (Jews), they are a race and they do not count as white. Race isn't just about bone structure, but I mentioned it to explain a characteristic (one of the many) that can be seen being different in each race. You're right, jews have similar bone structure to white people; but their physical characteristics are way too different, unless a jew has been mixed with whites for a long period of time.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Jul 29, 2017)

The main ethnic groups of Central Asia are Hindic, Iranic and Turkic and they don't have epicanthic eyefolds. Semites refers to all traditionally Semitic-speaking peoples, which includes but is not limited to Jews. However, unless you're talking about Amharic speakers who are mostly black Africans, they are all considered white by modern racial definitions, as troublesome as they are.

Accidentally posted before I was ready derp.


----------



## Twinss Risen (Jul 29, 2017)

TheKillerBs said:


> Accidentally posted before I was ready derp.


Don't worry, I didn't read the unfinished post. 
As for the Semites, if I went according to politically correct terms, then I'd also be calling Greek (as I am from Greece) a foreign person with zero Greek DNA, who just happened to be born in Greece by his foreign parents.

Either way though, just to be clear, I wanted 100% pure white races, like the Vikings, like the Greeks and so forth. Even Turks are not blacks.. they're white. It doesn't have to do with the language or the ethnicity, but the race.

I found what I was looking for though, so everything's fine.


----------



## Devor (Jul 29, 2017)

Twinss Risen said:


> This is getting a bit weird.



A little bit.

If you've gotten what you were looking for, then I think the thread has run its course.  I'm going to lock it just in case it might get weirder.


----------

